# Kohler 14 HP Carb mixture Setting



## killstwobulls (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello all:

Can anyone tell me the initial mixture screw setting after a clean up? That is how many turns up from bottom of seat? I had to pull the bowl to clean it out and blow out the jets. Had some tainted gas from last with a touch of moisture in it. Now I can't get it to run well or long enough to adjust the carb again.

THIS ENGINE IS ON A OLDER MODEL 1450 HYDROSTATIC IH CADET MOWER.

Thanks for any help! :dude: 

KTb


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

screwing them all the way in, not wrenching them now, and then 1.5 turns out from there to get it started, of course check the mixture screws for wear etc. and adjust from there.


----------



## killstwobulls (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help! I will go back and attack it again. It is on a farm in the country waiting for me.

I thought I tried that the first time but maybe it had some clogging still in it from the carb cleaner I used. Then after that I was out to two and three turns finding little success before I quit..

KTB


----------

